# dogs eating bones- safety



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

So we have this adorable, giant puppy, Guapo. I'd like feedback on training in another post, but we keep having this debate in our house about bone safety. Our dog-loving neighbors, other friends and our dog vet (not super our type of vet but they are convenient) say not to feed dogs most bones, especially chicken bones or anything that will splinter. I think they say never give them cooked bones. (And our neighbor referred this vet, hence the similar thinking probably).

Guapo eats anything and spends much of his time in the pasture without supervision scarfing and gnawing on sticks and bones and whatever else he pleases. He eats whole eggs like m&ms. It seems he may be able to handle any bones. We have mostly lamb and chicken, some pork, and often cooked- after making stock. What bones do you feed your LGD's? Do you avoid any? 

Guapo is 1/2 Spanish Mastiff, GP and 1/8 Bernese Mtn Dog. He's about 70# and 7 months. He's very cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Most raw bones are safe IMO. We have fed raw chickens, bones and all to our dogs. We feed beef, lamb bones..all raw. Cooked bones cam cause issue. Pork chop bones can be soft so we don't feed them.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I give my dogs bones. My dad always gives his dogs bones. I feel no it’s healthier for them to get whatever cartilage, calcium, and marrow they can from them than to get splinters from sticks. Lol
We had a mobile butcher out, so everyone got a cow hock/hoof. My son got his deer, so they had smaller leg bones to chew as well.
And I admit to letting them share a cooked duck carcass… I gave our LGD pup the neck bones after making a soup. Figured he’d get the good stuff, but they aren’t long splintery ones so it’d be ok if he ate them fast.
I think we need a pic of Guapo. He sounds guapo 😉


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks! I was hoping you'd reply @Boer Mama . Our pups sound an awful lot alike, actually. Maybe we'll give them after he's had a meal and in smaller quantities so he's less likely to be glutinous. (HA!)

Yes, I feel I owe you all photos. There's been so much keeping me from TGS the last few months but I want to catch up!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I had to trim my horses hooves up and had some nice thick rings waiting for the pup… I think one of the had dogs stolen them since they were no longer waiting in his house upon his arrival.
I did see he had found one the other day. If you have/ know anyone with horses, you could see about the next time they trim hooves. Those are a safe way to satisfy the need for chewing as well.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Raw bones are great for dogs in my opinion. Fish bones can be troublesome, but chicken, rabbit, beef, goat, are all good ones. The only thing you have to worry about is if he's the kind of guy that will scarf down delicious things without chewing them. Make sure the first few things you give him are large enough that he can't do that. I believe the rule of thumb is if you have a scarfer, give them a bone that is larger than their head and they won't be able to swallow it whole.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It’s amazing that it needs to be larger than their head- but I know with some dogs that would be the case! My sisters lab is that way. Lol
My older LGD (GP) has caught pheasants and rabbits. The breed was bred to be out on the mountain with the herds for weeks at a time and I am not sure if they got fed or fended for themselves… obviously wouldn’t be cooked bones tho.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I agree with the others. Most raw bones are safe, not mention, good for them. It’s the cooked bones that are dangerous. If you have access to some large knuckle bones, those usually take a bit to get through. At least they can’t usually be scarfed.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My LGDS eat EVERYTHING! LOL The only bones I refuse to give any or all of my dogs are cooked chicken bones. They splinter when crunched. But raw, not cooked, they can have them. They eat squirrel, rabbit, pork, beef, deer, goat,& chicken bones all fresh. Ive not had any problems.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

If you have a good blender, you can blend up cooked chicken bones and let them get the goodness from them that way.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Whatever you do, do not feed weight-bearing bones from anything other than fowl. Those are what will wear down and/or crack your dog’s teeth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not feed chicken bones or any type which splinter.

Cattle bones are safe.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We personally don’t feed chicken bones, cooked or raw, because several years ago our Rottweiler got a bone stuck and that led to kennel cough, pneumonia, and a few other things. She got so bad we thought she was for sure not gonna make it. We had to give her IV fluids and stuff and had her in the house for months. Our vets weren’t helpful and sent her home to die. She pulled through and from then on we had to have a heat lamp for her in the winter and even bring her inside because the cold bothered her lungs. We do feed our dogs big cow bones from when we get cows processed. We keep them in the freezer and give them to the dogs frozen.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the responses from all of you that are so much more experienced. 

We try to close the loop as much as possible so I wouldn't be buying bones when we have the good stuff here. We almost always make stock with our bones. In the past we would give the spent remains to our cats. We'll keep doing that with chickens. 

Are other small linear bones like those from ribs (lamb or pork) risky too? Or is it something particular about poultry bones? Sometimes when Guapo has come up to the house and found the cats pile of bones he gobbles them up. Or he will find them in a compost or garden. Yes, he is a vacuum for food but when they are bigger I've seen him lay down and savor it too. I tend to trust his instincts, but I get that dogs don't cook their bones first so that's not a natural food source.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Would you feed small animals to LGD's? We recently caught a few mice in the basement and sometimes the cats leave a fresh kill at the door (ground squirrels usually, or starling).


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

If you make stock and have cooked them a long time, then some bones can be soft enough to be safe at that time. You could use a big cleaver knife and see if you’re able to cut thru them (like cutting a chicken leg into 4 shorter pieces).
Or if soft enough to blend then that’s always safe.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Or, here's a weird one, beaver? Our friend is trapping beavers and wants an outlet for the deceased ones.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I would be careful about feeding mice to them. Cats digestive tracks seem to be able to handle more yuck from rodents than dogs do. I had a dog who got very sick after eating a mouse (he was older, so that could have been part of it).
I know, I know, coyotes eat nice all the time…


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

littleheathens said:


> Or, here's a weird one, beaver? Our friend is trapping beavers and wants an outlet for the deceased ones.


I’d think beaver would be safe.
That is a weird one 😆
My dads cow dogs will eat a rock chuck if my dad shoots one and brings to them.
They wanted nothing to do with a badger tho. I think the oiliness was a factor?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> If you make stock and have cooked them a long time, then some bones can be soft enough to be safe at that time. You could use a big cleaver knife and see if you’re able to cut thru them (like cutting a chicken leg into 4 shorter pieces).
> Or if soft enough to blend then that’s always safe.


Makes sense. I know some people say they get really soft...I don't find ours do. I wouldn't put it in the vitamix but are you saying to just chop up longer lengths of cooked bones? My son would love to use his hatchet.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

littleheathens said:


> Makes sense. I know some people say they get really soft...I don't find ours do. I wouldn't put it in the vitamix but are you saying to just chop up longer lengths of cooked bones? My son would love to use his hatchet.


As long as he’s careful with the hatchet… not sure how that would work. Might have to hold on the bone where you want it chopped and then hammer on top of the back of the hatchet? Not as fun that way 😅
Somebody had told me if you bake the bones in the oven, then even beef bones can be blended up.
I have used my vitamix for chicken bones no problem. Beef bones, no. I just let the dogs chew on them as is.
I’ve fed the blended bones to my chickens so they could have the calcium and marrow too.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Boer Mama said:


> so they could have the calcium and marrow too.


SMART!

We've been watching "Alone" and have seen enough tool accidents that we would be exceptionally careful.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

littleheathens said:


> SMART!


Even a dead clock is right 2x a day … or something like that 😆
Thanks. 😊


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks again, folks. I appreciate each response, as does Guapo! (Cute, eh?)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So cute! 😍


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

Our dogs get the old hens ( after we butcher them) , raw, with the bones. The LGDs eat groundhogs and sometimes....yuck, skunks. Bones and all. I have always heard not to feed cooked bones but some of our house dogs have gotten in the trash and eaten them also without issue , but I was worried.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww HE IS ADORABLE! 💕💗💖


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

His tail always curly-q's.  When people meet him they always comment on his paws (big double dews) and/or his long, curly tail. Good thing dogs are cute!


----------



## Ally.g (5 mo ago)

We feed raw bones without issue (large breed dogs), but the spent/cooked bone meal, after making broth, soft though it is leads to dry poops, sometimes constipation, we call them "bone poops" 🤦‍♀️🤣. Wishing I had a better outlet for all that bulk, but also feeling like the nutrients are exhausted...anyone else?


----------



## Ques-Que-Ce (Jun 8, 2018)

Sophie123 said:


> Our dogs get the old hens ( after we butcher them) , raw, with the bones. The LGDs eat groundhogs and sometimes....yuck, skunks. Bones and all. I have always heard not to feed cooked bones but some of our house dogs have gotten in the trash and eaten them also without issue , but I was worried.


If your dog accidentally gets into cooked chicken bones, feed a few slices of soft bread to coat the bones and help them pass harmlessly through the digestive tract.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Many bones should not be fed to dogs.
Splitters can cause major issues. 
The bones collect in the gut, hard to digest and can cut into the gut wall or other areas causing bleeding. 
Surgery may be down the road.😔

Dogs do eat critters, however, don’t push it by feeding chicken bones etc.

Cooked or not. I do not recommend feeding splinter bones. 
Big knuckle bones are ok.

Just my concern. 😔


----------

